#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Can you guys suggest me a data center network topology for cloud computing?

## Bhavya

The logical or physical layout of a network refers to network topology. It includes nodes and connecting lines, Which can describe how the data is interconnected or transferred between the nodes. There are so many data center network topologies are available in the market.


Can you guys suggest some best data center network topology for cloud computing?

----------

